# Bits to use for a square or plain rail and stile?



## azw (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm feeling sluggish in thinking 3-dimensionally today.

I'd like to match the doors on a piece of furniture we have with a plain or square edge to the frame (rails and stiles) of the doors. (Please let me know if you need a photo.) The rail and stile bits I have cut fancy edges to the frame. 

What bit would be best for cutting a square or plain rail and stile? Would a Drawer Lock Joint Router bit work (doubt it) or a Tongue and Groove bit (my best guess)?

Or perhaps I could do it with the Oak Park Spacer Fence? Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

a picture would help. i may be wrong but it sounds like your talking about shaker style doors. if so you could use a slot cutting bit set. but you will get more expert opinions. thats just my opinion. its early here and i may be misunderstanding you.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

A tongue and groove bit set can work, or you can do it with a straight cutter and rabbetting bit, plow your groove first and then set up the rabbeting bit to machine the tongues until they fit how you want them.



MLCSwoodworking.com has some shaker rail and stile sets, but there is a bevel to the stile.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's a quality shaker bit set. Or you can use a tongue & groove set as mentioned.

3-Pc Shaker Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

3-Pc Tongue & Groove Cabinetmaking Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey guys

I just got this set , great set and a great price 

2 PC ELITE SHAKER DOOR ROUTER BIT SET 1/2" SHANK - eBay (item 220537483654 end time Jan-16-10 16:20:26 PST)

Don't over bid on this one they have them on sale all the time.see other items they have for sale..

Here's the high end set at the high end price 
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Shaker-Pattern_Cope-Cutters/productinfo/02002/
=======


----------



## azw (Dec 4, 2007)

That's very helpful. The Shaker sets are close and look great, although they do add a slight bevel. I had no idea they existed! 

I think I'll go with the Tongue and Groove idea. Thanks!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

You can also by direct from the Elite website: Elite Tools Your cutting tools specialist {Home}


----------

